
Visa officially announces their case that turns your iPhone into a credit card - mahipal
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/05/17/visa-officially-announces-their-case-that-turns-your-iphone-into-a-credit-card-and-weve-got-pics/
======
vegashacker
It seems like a lot to add a brand new case to your iPhone just to replace one
card (which it doesn't even do, since you still have to use your regular Visa
card at most businesses).

~~~
smiler
Agreed. What exactly does this add?

~~~
qq66
It helps test the market for integrating payments into phones, telling Visa
whether it's worth the cost of building the technology and the organizational
headaches required to make that happen.

------
djb_hackernews
Uh, if you have a card that is no swipe, just stick it inside the case and no
swipe away. No need to clog up your microsd slot and have a stupid app on top
of that to use it.

~~~
jodrellblank
Which microsd slot on your iPhone are you clogging up, exactly?

------
DrSprout
I'm in deep enough shit as it is if my Droid is lost or destroyed. Smartphones
are great in that they replace a lot of things I used to have to carry.
"Wallet" is not one I want to add to the list.

------
lidmith
I didn't read it (I don't have an iPhone, and I would carry a wallet even if I
did), but when I read the title of this submission, I imagined a box that
compressed your iPhone into the shape of a credit card.

Then I looked at the name of the site it linked too..

------
stcredzero
It would be much better as an App. There's a lot of thought that goes into
buying a case for expensive kit like an iPhone. I doubt Visa is going to be
able to interpose itself like this.

~~~
borisk
The case is needed because the iPhone doesn't yet have an NFC chip(unlike
[http://europe.nokia.com/find-
products/devices/nokia-6131-nfc...](http://europe.nokia.com/find-
products/devices/nokia-6131-nfc/technical-specifications)). Once Apple adds a
chip this will be just an app.

~~~
stcredzero
Why couldn't this be implemented as an app over Bonjour and WiFi? Use NFC if
it's there, but requiring the case is just a little too much to expect.

~~~
eli
Not if you want it to be compatible with the many thousands of existing
contactless payment terminals

------
sriram_sun
I'd like a "wallet" from which I can use whatever card I want to.

------
aidenn0
Anyone else tickled pink by the line "...like someone from the future and/or
Japan?"

------
kellogs
pretty unnecessary & exclusive in my opinion.

unnecessary, because 1) generally you need to carry some baseline amount of
cash and a credit card. the credit card is not really a burden in the wallet.
2) "which credit card" to take is hardly a problem, you don't generally spend
above the limit of your credit card in a single day 3) the iphone can get
stolen just as easily as a credit card, and in such cases it is more expensive
to replace than simply locking up the card and getting a new one.

exclusive because, the app is just designed for the iPhone, there are many
users without iPhone, android, or blackberry. they should be given the same
ease of use.

------
kwamenum86
Great news for consumers. Interesting news for Square.

~~~
davidedicillo
they should enable bump payments :)

Funny thing is that it would bring us back to the original Paypal idea of
beaming money

------
AGorilla
This will not get widely adopted until Visa gets their H out of their A and
makes the case look decent and not be bulky. They can fit this stuff into a
tiny keyring, why does this case add an extra 4 inches to the bottom of the
phone?

Attention everybody: STOP MAKING UGLY PHONE CASES

